# Miner's tent and canvas roofs



## gizmorama (Jul 13, 2020)

Does anyone know how to "do" canvas in scale? Goal is to create a mining town with a few tents and building with canvas roofs.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Linen handkerchiefs. 
Long time favorite.


----------



## Jean Gilles Durand (Jan 6, 2009)

A style like that? The canvas is a fine cotton, soaked in hot tea, to give it a more "linen" color


----------



## Jean Gilles Durand (Jan 6, 2009)

other view


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Just about any fine woven cloth will work. If you cannot find a canvas color, buy it in white and stain it.


Stains to try are tea, coffee, or any dark drink. Try some samples to get the shade you want.


Hope this helps.


----------



## gizmorama (Jul 13, 2020)

*Miners tent and canvas roofs*

I thought as much, but its good to check in with experienced folks.

thanks,
WES


----------



## gizmorama (Jul 13, 2020)

*Miner's tents canvas roofs*

How best do you do the seams?

WES


----------



## Jean Gilles Durand (Jan 6, 2009)

How best do you do the seams? 

Madame !!


----------



## gizmorama (Jul 13, 2020)

*Miners tent and canvas roofs*

Madame, indeed! I wish.
But I do refer to her as such. Much in the 19th century context, though.

I can sew, but could not possibly make a 1:20 scale stich 

I anticipated an answer like "glue" or "magic stich" done with iron


----------



## gizmorama (Jul 13, 2020)

*Miners tent and canvas roofs*

Can I have more information on this particular model and how it was made. I think I am seeing an inner wall used to keep the "canvas" taught looking. 

Nails on the size are the size of scale doorknobs, but that's just the way it is in representative scale.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i use tissue handkerchiefs.
just one layer.
lay it over a frame, wash it with coffee (for color and the typical "hanging".
let it dry, then soak with varnish.








http://kormsen.info/buildings/bilder/tipi2.JPG

http://kormsen.info/buildings/bilder/tipi3.JPG


----------



## gizmorama (Jul 13, 2020)

*Miners tent and canvas roofs*

Can I get some measurement on that lovely tent-building. Just anything so I can scale it out.: maybe the width of a board on the door or even the skid dimension.
I've drawn out a few examples, but the proportion does not look right.


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

I used the material from men handkerchiefs and glued on with titebond III worked well


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

[/url]image by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]image by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr[/IMG]
Now this design is not for outside but with the proper wood it could be used outside, the tent cover is just a white material painted with titebond type 3 glue
image by Dennis Rayon, on Flickr


----------



## Jim Petropulos (Dec 27, 2007)

*Canvas idea*

I used a fine grit sandpaper epoxied to my Sandy River cab roof to represent canvas.. Painted light gray. It's held up for twenty years.


----------



## Mike Paterson (Dec 27, 2007)

I built a plex structure using 1/8" plexi, the fabric was a tea stained old undershirt. I stretched the shirt while still wet over the structure and set it out in the sun to dry. I then sprayed the structure with lightly to weather and clear coat to seal. This bonded the fabric to the plexi. The structure has been out in the sun for over 12 summers (6months) and twice weekly sprinkler attacks. It has now started to show deterioration. I bring all my buildings in during our winter months.


----------



## gizmorama (Jul 13, 2020)

Really nice looking paymaster building. Love the humor.... CNC signage?
I found a large piece of flannel-like cloth that came with one of my wife's handbags. Eager to give that a try, as soon I reach the next wall with my bashed tank engine and "sorta" tender. No big hauler, aristo tank, Stainz have given lives for a better cause.

WES


----------

